# bulk dry beans



## duggie (Sep 6, 2009)

anyone know where to buy cheap dry beans thanks


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I would start with any bulk food store in your area. I know there's a good one near Shipshewanna, IN. Other than that, are there any Amish stores in your area? The one that I frequent will order for me.

Are you considering long-term storage? Are you familiar with the "issues"? If you are not going to vacuum seal your bulk purchase in jars, you will need to freeze treat the beans the same as you would grain. Ask me how I know. :smack


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I've also been looking for good prices on bulk beans. No good bulk food stores around here (and I really don't want to re-up my Costco membership). Haven't totally scoured the internet, what I found so far that appeared to be decent quality was just as expensive as my small local grocery store. If anyone has a favorite internet source I'd love to know!


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.azurestandard.com/

They are outside Portland, Oregon. I'm not sure how far east they go, but they certainly deliver to southern Oregon. If you have a drop point within reach, and you order a minimum amount, the shipping is free. I've been quite happy with the prices and the quality.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Sam's has 25 pounds of red kidney beans for $28.00. That's much better than our local groceries, and a little under Azure Standard's bulk price, but is the only bulk price bean that Sam's offers. 

My coop group is hoping to become a drop point for Azure Standard. Just received their catalog and have been making my wish list.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

wally world has pintos 3.68 for 4# every day price


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

dkhern said:


> wally world has pintos 3.68 for 4# every day price


Thanks. I'll check there tomorrow. Had added pintos to my azure standard wish list. Their 25 pound bag of pintos is $26.55. I'll be able to get 28 pounds for less. Every little bit helps!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

See if you can find Grain Elevators in your area. Sometimes they sell to the public.

I bought 15#'s of Navy Beans at an elevator for 60Â¢/lb last fall. You can buy as much as you want. Normally, the price would be about 40Â¢/lb., but we had a drought last year.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

dkhern said:


> wally world has pintos 3.68 for 4# every day price


Went by WalMart this afternoon. Price in our neck of the woods for 4# Great Value pintos is $4.38. This is just a few pennys more per pound than Azure Standard. Picked up the only bag available as I'm getting low on pintos and looks like our first Azure Standard drop won't occur until June. Sorted through the beans when I got home and they were very clean - no stones or dirt clumps. Maybe 2 tablespoons of withered beans, but that's not bad for 4#. I'll keep a look out for more the next time I go there.

Going to check at Save-a-Lot tomorrow for beans there. Mpillow mentioned on the Survival Forum that they had good prices on navy beans. I've been canning so many beans and milling beans for flour and Ezekiel mix that my bean stores are dwindling.

Also going to follow up on suitcase sally's suggestion about grain elevators.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I ordered bulk beans from Honeyville Grains just because they have 4$ shipping no matter how big the order and I was ordering anyway. I like their stuff...


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

http://honeyvillegrain.com/
Just looked and their prices have gone sky high! Azure prices are better but don't know about their shipping?


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

The Sams Club nearest me has 10# bags of pinto and great northern for $7.67.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Cajun Arkie said:


> The Sams Club nearest me has 10# bags of pinto and great northern for $7.67.


I'm headed that way tomorrow. DH picked up some things there today. Their sugar is $22.50 for 50 pounds. I had been checking their in store prices on my phone app. which only showed 10 and 25 pound packages. Hopefully they will have the 10 pound bags of beans in the store even though they don't show up in the app.

Getting the 10 pound bags of sugar - only $0.70 more per 50 pounds and will be easier to handle.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Checked local Sam's that I normally shop today. Only dry beans were red kidney beans in 4 or 25 pound bags. Decided to check my phone app and found a 25 pound bag of triple cleaned pintos at another local Sam's for $16.76. That's the best price I've seen for beans lately. I'll pick those up the next time I'm in that area.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

OK, you all got me wanting to search for a good price on beans. Since my MIL has been here for 2 weeks I haven't had a chance to can, so today I dragged her "to town". An hour from us is an excellent, local discount supermarket, but alway insanely busy. And you have to battle the worst traffic to get there. 

Found organic black beans for $1.08 lb and a 25# bag of red kidney beans for $32. Not bad, I somehow think beans should be $1 a lb which I never see anywhere anymore!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Picked up 100 pounds of pintos from Sam's for $67. Also got some really nice food grade storage buckets from their deli. FREE  3 two gallon round and 2 maybe four gallon rectangular. Icing buckets.

Putting most of the pintos in 2 six gallon buckets in mylar with oxygen absorbers. Will freeze treat and store (thanks for the tip, Marilyn) the rest in one of the rectangular buckets for current use.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.bulkfoods.com


i get a lot of stuff from these folks...

Kris


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got a few 41lb buckets sitting around from these people... 

http://beprepared.com/food-storage/beans-and-legumes.html

Not exactly the cheapest, but you get the bucket, and they are also packed inside in vac bags and include oxygen absorbers...


----------

